# Phragmipedium Jason Fischer "Janet's Patience" 84 pts AM-my first time judging and first award. Story included.



## prismane (Aug 7, 2020)

Hello. I am a long time member of this forum but I haven't posted in a long time. This is my phragmipedium Jason Fischer "Janet's patience" which was awarded an ward of merit in January 2020. I have never shown a plant at a judging and just hoped to learn a little more about the process and it was given 84 points. When I was a beginner I had struggled to grow some multifloral paphs I had no business buying and was told about phrags and started acquiring them and having success with them. This one I picked up off of ebay as a 1 inch seedling and it survived being left out on the rain when the mail ran late and I was out of town. It grew like a weed and then survived a new job, getting married and moving 2.4 k miles away to California. It took 2 years and I grow it in my windowsill. I use large plastic soup containers that they use in the restaurant industry and I poke 4 large dime width holes in the bottom, I the Pinus Radiata bark from Fred Clarke in San Diego, Large perlite, finely stranded besgrow moss and a layer of Styrofoam packing peanuts as the bottom layer. I use RO water and First Ray's K Lite fertilizer. Its in an eastern window and gets bright light. I live in coastal california. I have had a lot of fun growing orchids and have really taken off with it.


----------



## abax (Aug 7, 2020)

Welcome and that's one lovely crimson Phrag. and a new bud
on the way. Congratulations on the award!


----------



## MaxC (Aug 8, 2020)

Congratulations on getting married, moving, and new job. Well bloomed!


----------



## monocotman (Aug 8, 2020)

Congratulations, great story and a fine plant! 
You chose the right phrag cross to get an award.
There are many awarded Jason Fischer’s,

David


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Congrats!


----------



## setaylien (Aug 8, 2020)

prismane said:


> Hello. I am a long time member of this forum but I haven't posted in a long time. This is my phragmipedium Jason Fischer "Janet's patience" which was awarded an ward of merit in January 2020. I have never shown a plant at a judging and just hoped to learn a little more about the process and it was given 84 points. When I was a beginner I had struggled to grow some multifloral paphs I had no business buying and was told about phrags and started acquiring them and having success with them. This one I picked up off of ebay as a 1 inch seedling and it survived being left out on the rain when the mail ran late and I was out of town. It grew like a weed and then survived a new job, getting married and moving 2.4 k miles away to California. It took 2 years and I grow it in my windowsill. I use large plastic soup containers that they use in the restaurant industry and I poke 4 large dime width holes in the bottom, I the Pinus Radiata bark from Fred Clarke in San Diego, Large perlite, finely stranded besgrow moss and a layer of Styrofoam packing peanuts as the bottom layer. I use RO water and First Ray's K Lite fertilizer. Its in an eastern window and gets bright light. I live in coastal california. I have had a lot of fun growing orchids and have really taken off with it.


Congratulations on your very lucky AM!!! That is a nice flower but, to my mind, hardly looks like a hybrid but, rather, a good form of Phrag. besseae. Very nice colour. For a plant grown on a windowsill you have done incredibly well!


----------



## prismane (Aug 8, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Congratulations, great story and a fine plant!
> You chose the right phrag cross to get an award.
> There are many awarded Jason Fischer’s,
> 
> David


I was really surprised that it got one actually because I knew that it was the most awarded hybrid in the hobby. But I looked it before hand and I thought mine might have a chance when looking on orchid pro.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 27, 2020)

well done. Its beautiful.


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 27, 2020)

prismane said:


> Hello. I am a long time member of this forum but I haven't posted in a long time. This is my phragmipedium Jason Fischer "Janet's patience" which was awarded an ward of merit in January 2020. I have never shown a plant at a judging and just hoped to learn a little more about the process and it was given 84 points. When I was a beginner I had struggled to grow some multifloral paphs I had no business buying and was told about phrags and started acquiring them and having success with them. This one I picked up off of ebay as a 1 inch seedling and it survived being left out on the rain when the mail ran late and I was out of town. It grew like a weed and then survived a new job, getting married and moving 2.4 k miles away to California. It took 2 years and I grow it in my windowsill. I use large plastic soup containers that they use in the restaurant industry and I poke 4 large dime width holes in the bottom, I the Pinus Radiata bark from Fred Clarke in San Diego, Large perlite, finely stranded besgrow moss and a layer of Styrofoam packing peanuts as the bottom layer. I use RO water and First Ray's K Lite fertilizer. Its in an eastern window and gets bright light. I live in coastal california. I have had a lot of fun growing orchids and have really taken off with it.


This is so lovely!! Congratulations!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 4, 2020)

Not only did you drag the plant through hell and back, with not ideal growing conditions by a sill, in a porked makeshift restaurant pot (and got hitched), you managed to get it awarded on your first attempt against the most competitive highly awarded Phrag to date!

You are damn lucky with the coveted title of orchid saint.

Well deserved and very lucky the plant pushed out fantastic flowers. Give yourself a pat for an outstanding balance of events that let to the award. I have screen hundreds of JF and passed so many at shows/judging by now. And yours is outstanding. Keep doing what you’re doing and I’m sure more plants in your care will get more awards.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! Congrats.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2020)

Very nice!


----------

